# Longer Poles for sillosock flyers - help



## Migrtn (Dec 30, 2009)

Trying to figure out where to get longer poles (fiberglass?) for sillosock and deadly flyers? The only thing I am finding is 5 foot long fiberglass electric fence posts. Would like to get a few longer ones? I see longer ones in some of the pictures?

Any advice appreciated.

thanks,
Migrtn


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

http://www1.mscdirect.com/eCommerce...77dt2?refinement=4293379956&searchandizedOk=Y


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

You can get 6 footers in steel at Menards, Lowes, etc. If you really want to go big you can use jackite poles.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Check out your local steel / welding shop. They will have 1/4" round raw steel that is cheap. They will cut it for you , you may have to file down one end from their press cutters. I get lengths anywhere from 5-9 feet. You would be surprised how the steel actually flexes with the longer lengths of rod. Especially in spring, with longer poles you can place anywhere in the mud or water. On dryer ground I will put rod 1-2' deep in ground. This is your ticket.....


----------



## bigshooter23 (Feb 18, 2008)

i am making 10 flyers this year. for the poles i wondered aaround a menards and thought what all uses fiberglass. one thing came to mind is the fireplace cleaners. sure enough brown fiberglass rods with screw in couplings on each end. each rod is 4ft long. making some stakes with some rerod and also a threaded rod coupling


----------



## webfootwacker (Jan 1, 2010)

You could also go to flagman products.He has 10 and 12 ft. collapsable fiberglass poles.


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

If you want fiberglass poles Google kite building supplies. You will find numerous sites where you can buy six foot sections of 1/4 inch rods. Just remember your going to have a lot of flex in 1/4 fiberglass. I would go with the steel or buy larger fiberglass poles with coupler.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

if you have a dome tent use the poles from that or go to wallyworld and buy a cheap tent for ten bucks. they work awesome


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

One more idea, buy 3/8" poles and use this adapter. (if you find the adapter anywhere else please post up).

http://www.shellcreekgamecalls.com/stalker.htm


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Ordering from here on Monday. Hard to beat the price.

http://www.goodwinds.com/merch/list.sht ... fiberglass


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

http://prairiewinddecoys.com/Products/8 ... s-rod.aspx


----------



## nehunter72 (Feb 2, 2011)

We just used 8 foot adjustable fiberglass poles and taped the one that comes with the flyer to it. works great and gives it bounce


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I use 1/4 inch cold rolled steel. In 6 and 8 foot lenghts it really whips around in the wind... Very effective


----------

